# Kershaw Thermite ~ The everyday Hinderer



## orbital (Dec 29, 2013)

+

Rick Hinderer is an old school type craftsman,, logic, simplicity and function resulting in a mad worldwide scramble to copy.

Kershaw has commissioned Rick to design several knives over the last couple years and the new *Thermite* is something special.
In all practicality; it's 85% a Hinderer FXM 3.5 at 6% the price

_*I do not mean to take anything away from the lucky few who actually got their hands on an original,,
but for many, having Hinderer name on Kershaw build is darn acceptable*

_The Thermite is a G10, frame lock, spanto blade, Speedsafe knife that arrives razor sharp.
Strong, deep carry pocket clip for sure~:thumbsup:
Having a longer handle is probably it's best feature, just feels solid and predicable in hand.
The G10 in not aggressive, basically being unnoticeable and that meaning a good thing.

Weight is 137gr.{4.8oz} with balance being slightly toward tail.
Overall feeling is not heavy due to its length 

There are a few things I would change, (one being the thumbstuds on frame in open position to increase torsional rigidity),,
but *I truly believe there's a reason not to make this knife too good* 

If you're ok w/ assembly overseas, the Kershaw Thermite may very well be the best knife per dollar to date.























__________^ relative size to a ZT550


----------



## nbp (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmm, I love my 0551, this looks like another nice little collaboration. I could see carrying one of those.


----------



## orbital (Jan 2, 2014)

+

Collaboration is a good word to use,,
every time I snap it open, I'm remembered that it's just an _influence_ of the original. Full respect here.
...anyway, I'v had a few Speedsafe Kershaws & it's always buzz to use*

What I'd like to see is the clip being another 5~10mm longer & the flipper be a bit taller.

*But still standing with the best/dollar vote*



*check your local laws,, giving it up as a 'donation' is a real possibility here


----------



## nbp (Jan 3, 2014)

I've asked a few friends who are cops about the knives I carry and they have never given me grief. :naughty:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 4, 2014)

I would love one of these if Australian Customs rules weren't so <censored>.


----------



## Vesper (Jan 4, 2014)

mvyrmnd said:


> I would love one of these if Australian Customs rules weren't so <censored>.



Is it the size of the knife that's the issue?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 4, 2014)

Folder, flipper, has a pointy bit at one end, you name it they have a problem with it


----------



## rje58 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't forget that in many parts of the world, self-defense is a crime, and that policy is spreading rapidly.



Vesper said:


> Is it the size of the knife that's the issue?


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a knife snob, but I regularly carry a Kershaw rj2, another great assisted flipper. Designed by rj martin.

---------------------------------
Chris


----------



## Rexlion (Jan 4, 2014)

I am wondering, doesn't it feel strange in the hand to have two very different materials on the two sides of this knife? Other than that, I like it.


----------



## Camaroman_99 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mr Hinderer is one of my favorite designers! Would love to have an XM-18 but I did get the ZT 0560 in the blackwash "finish". I really love it. The Elmax steel is very sharp!! Super knife!


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 6, 2014)

Rexlion said:


> I am wondering, doesn't it feel strange in the hand to have two very different materials on the two sides of this knife? Other than that, I like it.



No, this is the way most high end Ti framelock folders are designed. you really only feel the "handle side" anyways, the side inside your palm.


----------



## bigslick (Jan 6, 2014)

How do you like the black finish? Haven't seen many of them and wondering what the quality is like as compared to the stonewashed original.


----------



## orbital (Jan 12, 2014)

+

Sorry for the late replies..



Rexlion said:


> I am wondering, doesn't it feel strange in the hand to have two very different materials on the two sides of this knife? Other than that, I like it.



You really don't notice it at all & the grip is good.
In fact it's a plus, in that the knife won't get overly hot or cold in weather conditions. 
..it's a bit more relaxed than the Zero Tolerance in hand



bigslick said:


> How do you like the black finish? Haven't seen many of them and wondering what the quality is like as compared to the stonewashed original.



The black finish is smooth & very hard,, seems harder than the very best anodize. Possibly ionized?
It will not scratch easily.

I like the black, it looks *finished* & stealthy..:devil:


----------

